# Eclipse - References weg



## huckleberry (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

In jedem meiner Projekte unter Eclipse ist der Zweig mit References weg, also da wo die exteren jar usw waren..

Die einfachsten Objekte sind rot, wie String und Object. 

Und zudem bekomme ich folgendes.. 


> Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type
> Unbound classpath variable: 'LIBRARIES/osgi/osgilib.jar' in project 'Xilinx'	TModule		Build path	Build Path Problem


oder ..


> Implicit super constructor Object() is undefined. Must explicitly invoke another constructor





> Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type
> The project cannot be built until build path errors are resolved	ATOP_Can		Unknown	Java Problem



Ich erinnere mich nicht was verstellt zu haben. Was ist faul?

Achja: Kompilieren kann ich troztdem.

Thnx huck


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mai 2012)

diese Fehlermeldung kann man suchen,

hier anscheinend eine gebräuchliche Ursache mit denkbar einfachen Ausgang, kommt das bei dir in Frage? 
Classpath variable problem - Java

edit:
> Achja: Kompilieren kann ich troztdem.

> The project cannot be built untilt [..] 

hmm.., kommt einfach mal zur Übung ein neues Projekt in Frage?
allen Quellcode kopieren und Schritt für Schritt den Build-Path neu aufbauen?


----------



## huckleberry (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen,

buidpath -> configure build path --> libraries hat alle jars korrekt aufgelistet.

Jedoch fehlt halt links im Package Explorer bei jedem Projekt unter /src beispielsweise, der References zweig mit den JARs..

Das skurile ist ja, dass ich nichts wesentliches im Projekt verändert habe, bis auf einen gezwungenen Restart des Rechners..


----------



## ARadauer (14. Mai 2012)

Window -> Show Views -> Problems... seht da was, was dir hilft?


----------



## huckleberry (14. Mai 2012)

Jupp:

Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type The project cannot be built until build path errors are resolved Unknown	Java Problem
Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type Unbound classpath variable: 'LIBRARIES' in project 'SubProject'	Build path	Build Path Problem


----------



## ARadauer (14. Mai 2012)

gut dann zeig mal einen Screenshot vom Build Path Fenster des 'SubProject' projekts


----------



## huckleberry (15. Mai 2012)

Gelöst: Eine gesetzte (Pfad-) Variable war nach dem eclipse -clean Neustart weg. Jetzt nach dem manuell eingefügt wurde gehts selbstverständlich wieder.


----------

